

Ask HN: Has anyone seen any realtime Python IDE? - samzhao

Just read about light table IDE. Really love it's realtime output feature. Has anyone seen an IDE that supports real-time Python? That would be very helpful to the project I'm working on right now.
======
stratospark
Check out Field: <http://openendedgroup.com/field>

What sort of project are you working on?

~~~
samzhao
Oh, I was just working on some simple Python site. Our instructor required us
to use Python to generate the whole html document, and I kinda have a bunch of
if statements for generating diff html elements and stuff. It was quite
tedious that he asked us to do that, but it's an entry level course.. so
things don't really make sense in real world. I would really be benefited by
an IDE that has the feature of previewing the output of some code, that way I
don't have to run it in the browser every time I make any chances.

Anyway, thanks for your recommendation! Field looks like an interesting IDE to
try out with its awesome "code canvas" feature. I'm not too concerned about
the Processing/artistic part of it :p

